# Cover Art for Age of Legend.



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Black Library* Fans of the Time of Legends trilogies The Legend of Sigmar, The Rise of Nagash and The Sundering will no doubt be looking forward to the forthcoming anthology Age of Legend, featuring tales of mighty heroes and epic deeds from throughout the long history of the Warhammer World. Well, Clint Langley is too, and he’s given us an amazing piece of artwork for the cover.


http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/the-age-of-legend-is-coming.html

Check on the above link for the details.

Discuss.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83420

Beat you to it by two minutes.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well crap . One Day I'll beat you LotN, one day.

*Sulks off in corner*.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Well crap . One Day I'll beat you LotN, one day.
> 
> *Sulks off in corner*.


Maybe, but the darkness will swallow you whole when that happens. It hates when I lose :grin:.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes, but the eternal light of the God-Emperor will protect me .


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

"Your God is just a withered corpse on a throne. He cannot protect anyone." - Daemon possessing Jonah Orion.

That about sums up the Emperor :wink:.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Blasphemy! 

Ah, but do you have the power of exterminatus, A Thousand Space Marine Chapters, Trillions of Imperial Guardsmen, Lots of Titans and Custodes to call upon you? 

Oh, and the Grey Knights, Sisters of Battle, Possible help from the Eldar, and the Inquisition?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Blasphemy!
> 
> Ah, but do you have the power of exterminatus, A Thousand Space Marine Chapters, Trillions of Imperial Guardsmen, Lots of Titans and Custodes to call upon you?
> 
> Oh, and the Grey Knights, Sisters of Battle, Possible help from the Eldar, and the Inquisition?


Heresy!, I thrive on it.

No I have the powers of the Chaos God of All Darkness, the ability to shroud entire worlds in eternal blackness, and of course I have my own army. Two entire Space Marine Legions (The 2nd and 11th) now serve me as ghosts of their former selves comprised of shadow. My own Shadow Marine Legions. And of course my Daemons and all those who sell their souls to me for power.

I'm a much more understanding God. I give Daemonhood very freely, not as freely as Nurgle but with me it won't take centuries of victory after victory to earn it. And I'm forgiving of minor failures.

And unlike the Emperor, I can move around freely :wink:.

Its only a matter of time until my followers and battlecry eclipse Khorne's. 

*Ave Dominus Nox!*

Lord of the Night


----------



## Liege of the Darkness (Feb 19, 2011)

My everlasting victory is complete.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Heresy!, I thrive on it.
> 
> No I have the powers of the Chaos God of All Darkness, the ability to shroud entire worlds in eternal blackness, and of course I have my own army. Two entire Space Marine Legions (The 2nd and 11th) now serve me as ghosts of their former selves comprised of shadow. My own Shadow Marine Legions. And of course my Daemons and all those who sell their souls to me for power.
> 
> ...



I thought the second and eleventh legions were part of 

the Ultramarines?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Its hinted but i think its a dig at the ultrasmurfs for being so large.

Im my eyes how cold you total a legion and expect the leftovers to merge nicley into another legion?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I thought the second and eleventh legions were part of
> 
> the Ultramarines?


The survivors are. The dead marines of those legions now serve me as my own Shadow Marines.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i think it's worth mentioning that i've known about the cover art for well on a month now.  wasn't quite allowed to say anything though. pretty sweet isn't it? so, everyone's behind me. line up lads. :so_happy:

CP


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

It looks pretty decent. I gotta get started on my reading again.


----------

